# Escambia River Log Jam Again



## swifgriff (Jun 30, 2016)

Don't know if anybody has put this on here or not.
Look at northescambia.com they have the story of the log jam


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.northescambia.com/2017/03/new-log-jam-once-again-blocking-the-escambia-river


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"Life uhh...finds a way"


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know that I speak for all the river rapers when I say that this is good for the flatheads and will bring them back from near extinction on the Escambia


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

Did this Log jam ever get fixed?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It did but not sure what the current situation is


----------

